# Almost picket up a 1938 tricycle



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 26, 2012)

*Almost picked up a 1938 tricycle*

It had a troxel saddle and the meaty tube was rather thick...seller clamed it waas 1938 ...he wanted 250.00....it was complete but rusty....IS THIS TOO MUCH FOR A LATE 30S TRIKE WITH NO FENDERS OR STREAMLINING AD ONS???


----------



## spook1s (Aug 27, 2012)

That's a great story... Do you have anymore like it?


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 27, 2012)

Sounds like maybe a Taylor tricycle? They used thick tubing for the main frame on many of their trikes over the years. If it wasn't a fancier streamlined '30s trike and was pretty rusty all over, the $250 price was a bit on the high side IMHO. The make/model would make a big difference in the value, rusty or not.

Dave


----------

